# Just wanna live my dream and never wake up.



## ValleyTheaterKid (Mar 10, 2012)

Hey guys, hows it going, ive got yet another question. Im super inspired to be a lighting designer after going to Tech camp at the Utah Shakespeare Festival. Im having trouble finding some schools on the west that offer courses in lighting design. Im mainly looking at Northern Arizona or University of Arizona. Have you guys heard anything about their theatre programs? If you guys have any other school on the west coast that are good for lighting design, lemme know please! thanks again everyone.


----------



## Grog12 (Mar 10, 2012)

I had a friend who graduated from NA but I believe theres been staff change over since he's been there. Being as you're right there check out UNLV. I know you want to get away from your hometown but its a good school with a great proffesor and good industry contacts. (Also did that Milineium scholarship ever expire or are they still handing that out to everyone?)

Colorado State University has a wonderful LD proffesor.

What your best bet to do is pick an area you want to be in figure out who the LD proffesor is and look at their work and see if thats what you want. You'll always be a little bit of every proffesor you have mixed with yourself.


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 10, 2012)

Grog12 said:


> ... Being as you're right there check out UNLV. I know you want to get away from your hometown but its a good school with a great proffesor and good industry contacts. ... has a wonderful LD proffesor. ... who the LD proffesor is ... every proffesor ...


The fact that the university would award a Master of Fine Arts degree to someone who can't spell "professor" speaks volumes.

Faculty Directory | School of Theatre and Film | ASU Herberger Institute of Design and the Arts I would guess is the best theatre design program in the UT/NV/AZ area.

See also http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/...q-recomendations-about-college-education.html and ControlBooth Member College Demographics - ControlBooth .


----------



## Grog12 (Mar 11, 2012)

derekleffew said:


> The fact that the university would award a Master of Fine Arts degree to someone who can't spell "professor" speaks volumes.
> 
> Faculty Directory | School of Theatre and Film | ASU Herberger Institute of Design and the Arts I would guess is the best theatre design program in the UT/NV/AZ area.
> 
> See also http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/...q-recomendations-about-college-education.html and ControlBooth Member College Demographics - ControlBooth .



Yep it says "there's no English requirement for an MFA and I didn't spell check my post because I was busy working in my field."


----------



## ruinexplorer (Mar 13, 2012)

I think that your desire to be an operator might get you more gainful employment. The biggest thing to consider is the return on investment of your education. Stagehands and designers do not make a ton of money starting out, and if you are paying off a lot of debt, then it may not matter the quality of your education, you may be finding other work to pay off your bills. NAU may have a deal with Southern Nevada as a good neighbor program (in state resident tuition for living near the school). This may not apply all the way to Las Vegas area. As far as I know, it definitely does not work for ASU or UofA for Nevada residents.


----------

